
What Shamu Taught Me About a Happy Marriage - Jun8
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/11/style/modern-love-what-shamu-taught-me-happy-marriage.html
======
Jun8
This is an excellent piece! The techniques she uses successfully to modify her
husband's behavior are also applicable in the workspace, esp. for new tech
managers who have to deal with some interesting personality types.

Many useful lessons mentioned but my main takeaway was:

"Rather than teach the cranes to stop landing on him, the trainer taught the
birds something else, a behavior that would make the undesirable behavior
impossible. The birds couldn’t alight on the mats and his head
simultaneously."

